# Euro Reef skimmer pump replacement



## supahtim (Aug 28, 2012)

While cleaning my tank this morning, I decided to check out why my skimmer pump was so noisy (hadn't been used for about 2 years). Upon inspection, I noticed a small bulge in the impeller. There are also scratch marks on the inside of the pump where the bulge was rubbing.

Should I replace the whole pump, or just the impeller?
And if I do need to replace the pump, what's a good and quiet alternative that won't put too much of a dent in my bank account?

Info: RS-80 skimmer with Sedra 3500 pump

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Tim, and welcome to the forums if I hadn't said it already

Try this pump. It's a little overpowered but about the same price range and would be much quieter.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/tz-wp107302/Tunze+Silence+Water+Pump+-+1073.020.html


----------



## supahtim (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks!

I was looking at that pump. The flow rate isn't a problem as it's adjustable, but I'm not sure how well it would work as the skimmer needs a needle wheel impeller. Is there a mod I could do to it? I know the Sedra pumps could be modded with some type of mesh...


----------

